# How can I get my market goat to gain weight fast??



## triggerdagoat (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey all, I am very new here but need help, I'm 14 and in 4-H and have a market goat. Its my 3rd year doing goats but this year my market goat isn't gaining the weight he should be. Do you have any suggestions for feed or anything else that can get him bigger? Fair is at the end of July where he will be auctioned off.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First I would have a fecal done to include coccidia. Find out if he has parasites.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Like Karen said, check for worms/cocci any time you are concerned about weight. Use the appropriate chemical for the worms targeted.

Check the goats jaw and bite, make sure the teeth align correctly. A poor bite will make it hard for the animal to chew properly and their weight will suffer. This is more likely in breeds with the Roman nose- Boers and Nubians and their crosses.

What are you feeding him? What is the protein %, the fat %? 

Is your goat getting muscle building exercise?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Considering where you are located I would worm for Liver Fluke. They are very bad this year due to the mild winter. The best thing to use is Noramectin Plus 1 cc per 33 lbs. orally.


----------

